
Common food additive found to affect gut microbiota - asadkn
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnut.2019.00057/full
======
tudorw
When they say common, my initial research shows that titanium dioxide is
present in the most commonly used IBS medication;

Alosetron (Lotronex) Eluxadoline (Viberzi) Rifaximin (Xifaxan) Lubiprostone
(Amitiza) Linaclotide (Linzess)

Going further, it's probably in almost every medication, it's an optical
whitener, so it makes things look whiter by reflecting more light, it serves
no functional purpose beyond aesthetics, white pills are more acceptable than
grey or beige. This strikes me as extremely silly, surely people with serious
health conditions can appreciate that medication may not be an appealing
colour, if it works so well, why does it need to be sold so hard...

------
satanspastaroll
Some context

>While TiO2 _had minimal impact_ on the composition of the microbiota in the
small intestine and colon, we found that TiO2 treatment could alter the
release of bacterial metabolites _in vivo_ and affect the spatial distribution
of commensal bacteria in vitro by promoting biofilm formation

